
Ask HN: Where do you store your photos? - fgerschau
I&#x27;m thinking about moving away from the cloud and building my own.
I was wondering where you store the photos you take on vacation
======
duiker101
I have moved away from Google Photos and it took me a looong time to find
another service that was as reliable and easy to use. I didn't want to spend
too much money on it and I wanted it to be reliable and that it would give me
enough control.

I tried a few photos-only clouds like shoebox or Canon Irista (recently
defunct) but I find them all very lacklustres.

Dropbox was the best alternative I found but it was bit expensive for my taste
and I wasn't fully happy with it. For example you can put data on the SD Card.

Here is what I ended up with and I am the happiest I have ever been: Note: I
don't actually have that many photos, but I use this solution for all my cloud
storage.

I have VPS on Scaleway (~3 €/month) where I run a Resilio Sync instance. This
means I have all the data on all 3 of the devices (I use an SD Card on my
phone, resilio is one of the services that will allow you to put data on it)

I run a second instance on my phone and a third on my laptop. This way, if one
of them dies/lost I have 2 backups.

And to top it all, I backup everything to Backblaze B2 storage bucket with
CloudBerry. Which costs me something like 1€/year.

All in all, I am very happy, it's a solid setup, all the files are safe and
always with me.

Here is the blog post I followed to set it up.

[https://www.danielandrade.net/2017/07/22/roll-your-own-
secur...](https://www.danielandrade.net/2017/07/22/roll-your-own-secure-
dropbox-alternative/)

~~~
fgerschau
Sounds interesting! I don't like dropbox due to the price as well. Also, I'm
looking for a better solution in terms of privacy, that's why I'm considering
running my own little server

------
mceachen
I got fed up with abandoned photo apps, failed photo startups, software that
wouldn't scale to hold my library, and companies using my metadata for ad
targeting, so I quit my office job and started building what my family needed.
You host it on your own hardware.
[https://photostructure.com/about/introducing-
photostructure/](https://photostructure.com/about/introducing-photostructure/)

------
simonblack
Personal internet-accessible server.

I thought Dropbox would be the way to go initially but I had too many problems
with it while travelling in foreign countries. I ended up 'rolling my own'.

------
bristleworm
I've got a Synology DiskStation at home and use the "Moments"-App for my
photos. Works like a charm.

